# Need help setting up the AM/FM tuner on receiver



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Been searching for threads on how to setup the AM/FM tuners but couldn't find anything.

In the past I took two thin wires and ran them from the "Gnd" and "AM" slots on my receiver - obviously this probably isn't the best way to do this. I'm wondering what the easiest way is to get a decent signal of both AM and FM. I know that most will say you need a roof-mounted antenna etc. but I'm not willing to go that far at this point. What's the best indoors option? 

I have a 75 ohm FM jack as well as the GND & AM slots on my receiver. I'm guessing I can pick up an antenna that fits into the GND/AM slots but this doesn't give me an FM signal? As far as the 75 ohm jack all I could find online was that people use it for the roof-mounted "biggie" antennas - there has to be something less drastic I can put indoors that will give me a decent FM signal?

Thanks for any help


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

What about this??? ....http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...tenna&lp=2&type=product&cp=1&id=1077630479370 :huh:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I use good old fashion rabbit ears for FM.


----------

